# problemar al salvar con Ares (Proteus)



## fabiororv (Ene 29, 2006)

Hola amigos, tengo el problema que cuando estoy hacianedo un haciendo un impreso con ares (del paquete protesus 6,7 SP3) y lo guardo pasan 2 cosas:

1. A veces no quieres guardarse y el programa no se deja cerrar

2. Otras veces guarda pero no los ultimos cambios


Alguien sabe a que se debe esto??


----------



## José Manuel Martínez Robl (Feb 10, 2006)

Saludos Amigo, te escribo desde venezuela. Tenemos exactamente el mismo problema y la vuelta que le damos es que salvamos el NETLIST y Exportamos la region despues de haber seleccionado todo el PCB.
Cuando queremos abrir importamos el netlist e importamos la region y queda perfecto.
Espero haberte sido de ayuda


----------

